# Godfrey Daniel



## Reformed Covenanter (May 23, 2008)

I am currently taking extracts and quotes out of my good friend Crawford Gribben's book _God's Irishmen: Theological Debates in Cromwellian Ireland_ (I borrowed it from a library it is very expensive). However, he usually has a brief description of the men he cites (i.e. Independent Minister) in the index, but for Godfrey Daniel I can find nothing. Does anyone know who he was?


----------

